

Why early birds never get laid - shaiwininger
http://shaiwininger.org/2013/01/10/why-early-birds-dont-get-laid/

======
dvelopment1
I can see two sides to this... 1\. Product /Market Fit. 2\. Technolgoy
hurdles.

If a product is just to visionary, it wont' get that crucial Product / Market
fit. Users just aren't educated or understand whats how to get the full value
from the product.

Secondly, a lot of technology hurdles as you mentioned in your article just
take time to solve or at least make them cheaper to solve.

Then its just about failing faster, and learning.

